# Did Aurora ever Produce the Beast From 20,000 Fathoms?



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Just came accross this Resin kit on ebay and can't remember Aurora producing this kit. Does anyone know if they did?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AURORA-HARRYH...s_SM?hash=item4a9aac3288&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Many thanks
Simon


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Nope.. they never did.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks Mike,

Didn't think they did, but was doubting myself 

Simon


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

http://www.morbidmonster.com/scart/shop_c1.asp?CatVals=2,09+-+Aurora+Fantasy+Boxes

These guys make boxes of what Aurora might have. The seller also has the Ymir with their box.

Mark Dean


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Mark,

Cool site and some great artwork. Pity Aurora never produced the actual kits 

Simon


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

That is cool! 
The what-if boxes are a lot of fun too.


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Yea it's sad Aurora never got around to make a "Rhedorsaurus" kit , but there are a few resin kits out there and in my opinion was the one made by BILLIKEN was the best out there .

Robert


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

That auction states the kit is "based on the Aurora monster model kit scale". That may be the confusion here. I don't think he's claiming it was based on an actual Aurora kit.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

There was a number of kits based on Aurora what ifs.Their was them! and the beast and couple others.I know Al at Python kits did a couple Aurora what ifs and Larry at actionhobbies.But the one in question think AL at Python did this one.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Man I'd have snapped up a Rhedosauras kit in a heartbeat ! Still one of the coolest dynos ever !


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

ive got a billiken and if you can find one, grab it. its great!


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

That MIGHT be the kit Scott "Captain Cardboard" Alexander released in his "Models Aurora Shoulda Made" line. I had his kit a long time ago, but I can't recall if this is it. I think it's not, but am unsure.

Lee


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

There's a lot of fodder there!! If a company could get rights to some of those boxes and put styrene kits in 'em..... (hint hint)......

Chris.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hey Chris,

Do you think if we all "Hint" loud enough, they might hear us on the other forum 

Simon


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd love to say "pick a kit and we'll go hassle Dave and Frank" but I don't think it'd be very wise.....

Chris.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

:lol: I think you may be right Chris
Simon


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I think I've got a Billiken--it's a vinyl kit about 10 inches long. Nice but the head detail is pretty soft--I would love a better kit of this creature--it's just about the only Harryhausen monster that hasn't been done up as a great toy or model (although I know there are at least a couple LARGE resin kits that are too big and expensive for me).


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

The Rhedosaurus (you all know what that stands for, right?) is my favorite Dinosaur 'design' of all time. 

If you could pick one 'fantasy' kit (you know, 'Big Frankie', 'Moon Bus', etc) to actually be made, this would be mine.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I wish some company would start a line of Harryhausen kits in styrene.


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Sungod, I sure would buy them and I bet other people would too. 

Simon


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

SUNGOD said:


> I wish some company would start a line of Harryhausen kits in styrene.


This is a great idea! It would be awesome to see a full line of Harryhausen character's done in styrene. From "Mighty Joe Young" to "Clash of the Titans", so many excellent possibilities. Perhaps Moebius, or Monarch might have some of these planned for the future. At any rate, in my opinion, I believe they would be great sellers. 

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Kitzillastein58 said:


> This is a great idea! It would be awesome to see a full line of Harryhausen character's done in styrene. From "Mighty Joe Young" to "Clash of the Titans", so many excellent possibilities. Perhaps Moebius, or Monarch might have some of these planned for the future. At any rate, in my opinion, I believe they would be great sellers.
> 
> Kitz' :wave:


Ditto. I'd love a styrene cyclops and dragon from "Seventh Voyage of Sinbad":








I'd even pay extra if they included a cardboard background foldout in the box so you could set it up as a diorama !


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

There's a tribute site with a list of the creatures that Harryhausen created. If you click on each creature it plays a short clip from the films they were in.

http://www.chinesejetpilot.com/index.php?ID=202

Simon


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Simon!! 
I looked at the skeleton ones. They're my favourites....

Chris.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Trekkriffic said:


> Ditto. I'd love a styrene cyclops and dragon from "Seventh Voyage of Sinbad":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too! :thumbsup: Then follow that up with a Jason vs.the Hydra, or skeletons, and of course, a Rhedosaurus and lighthouse scene (something that you can light up without too much fuss). These would fun kits if they ever come about. 



ochronosis said:


> There's a tribute site with a list of the creatures that Harryhausen created. If you click on each creature it plays a short clip from the films they were in.
> 
> http://www.chinesejetpilot.com/index.php?ID=202
> 
> Simon


Very cool site Simon, thanks for posting that link! 

Mike :wave:


----------



## ochronosis (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi Kitz', Trekkriffic, Chris and Mike,

The Jason and The Argonauts skeletons always scared the heck out of me when I was a kid. I remember having nightmares the first time I saw it 
I must admit, I didn't realise how many creatures HarryHausen actually created.

Simon


----------



## gkscalemodels (Sep 19, 2009)

Trekkriffic said:


> Man I'd have snapped up a Rhedosauras kit in a heartbeat ! Still one of the coolest dynos ever !


Did you ever see Tony McVey's version of the Rhdosaurus ? He produced two resin runs ( I believe 30 units each ) of his kit under his company . While it's not a classic like the RH version , it is just as neat , and more realistic looking . Really a beautiful kit .

He also did a Megalania prisca back in the 1980's or early 90's which was absolutely UNBELIEVABLE !

GK


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

I've often thought that Aurora should have produced a series of Harryhausen kits toward the late Sixties/early Seventies instead of recycling the classic monsters they had already done and looking to family movies and Saturday morning TV. In a sense though, Harryhausen's films at that time were slightly under the Pop Culture radar Aurora had mined so well in the past. They didn't have the presence on television that the "classic" Universal films did and they were also thought of as "B" movies to some degree. Still, I think kits of The Ymir, The Cyclops, and Talos would have sold a whole lot better than Dr. Doolittle, The Banana Splits, and Archie's Car.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Trekkriffic said:


> Ditto. I'd love a styrene cyclops and dragon from "Seventh Voyage of Sinbad":
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I think the Cyclops and Talos are top of my Harryhausen wish list.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

Zorro said:


> I've often thought that Aurora should have produced a series of Harryhausen kits toward the late Sixties/early Seventies instead of recycling the classic monsters they had already done and looking to family movies and Saturday morning TV. Still, I think kits of The Ymir, The Cyclops, and Talos would have sold a whole lot better than Dr. Doolittle, The Banana Splits, and Archie's Car.


I agree 100% Zorro, and it probably would've kept them in business awhile longer too.

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Zorro said:


> I've often thought that Aurora should have produced a series of Harryhausen kits toward the late Sixties/early Seventies instead of recycling the classic monsters they had already done and looking to family movies and Saturday morning TV. In a sense though, Harryhausen's films at that time were slightly under the Pop Culture radar Aurora had mined so well in the past. They didn't have the presence on television that the "classic" Universal films did and they were also thought of as "B" movies to some degree. Still, I think kits of The Ymir, The Cyclops, and Talos would have sold a whole lot better than Dr. Doolittle, The Banana Splits, and Archie's Car.




I'm amazed no company ever did Harryhausen kits. They were big films when they came out and Harryhausen was so well known.


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

SUNGOD said:


> I'm amazed no company ever did Harryhausen kits. They were big films when they came out and Harryhausen was so well known.


It might have been licensing issues, the motion picture studio wanting their percentage and Ray wanting his. I know that's what plagued getting an injection molded TV series Batmobile released for many years. I'm not sure how RC2 finally got around it though!

But I do agree these would have made great kits, I know I would have wanted them!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Could be. I'd love to have Harryhausen kits done in a similar style to the old Aurora and new Monarch and Moebius kits, they're just crying out to be made in styrene.


----------

